

A Python Library for Google Translate - ssut
https://github.com/ssut/py-googletrans

======
mjhea0
nice! [https://github.com/realpython/list-of-python-api-
wrappers#go...](https://github.com/realpython/list-of-python-api-
wrappers#google-spreadsheet---online-spreadsheets)

